# UberMan of OKC - 2013 Kia Optima SX Turbo - UberX



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Just picked up a 2013 Optima SX T-GDI for $24K on the 1st. Much nicer to Uber in lol. Gas mileage is amazing for such a big car too!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't like those wheels, but the Optima is a sharp looking car.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

What is a MPGs for T- GDi?


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

alex589 said:


> What is a MPGs for T- GDi?


Advertised 22 / 34. I'm getting 27 / 39 (but I'm easy on the gas, and keep it in ECO mode)


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Very nice! ..and I hope this is not going be a Uber car...Overwise, you will need implement a personal surcharge 2x...lol


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

alex589 said:


> Very nice! ..and I hope this is not going be a Uber car...Overwise, you will need implement a personal surcharge 2x...lol


It is for Uber. FOR NOW!!! LOL


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Still averaging 28 - 29MPG, great Uber car.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Crunch the numbers on that.... bet you will be in the red

that said...very nice ride!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

great car but NOW I would only pick up minimum 4.9 star pax lol......

Oh I saw your stickers and I should eventually mention that I run a sticker business..
If there is anything I can do for you please let me know (PN not public)
You get of course 30% discount


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Crunch the numbers on that.... bet you will be in the red
> 
> that said...very nice ride!


Thanks. I crunched the #s before purchasing it. I'm in the black. No issues there. I didn't purchase this "for" Uber. It's more for personal use than Uber use.


----------

